# Hurricane Lake



## MissStateFan (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm not from the area and have been looking for a place to do some bass fishing. I recently heard about Hurricane. I don't have a boat, so will i be wasting my time or can i do any good from the shore?  Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

i have a boat, and i was wondering how the heck i can get there?


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

There is plenty of space to fish off of the bank. I believe the north end is the one with the pier and I've seen people catch nice bluegill from there. Even when I'm in my boat i mostly fish tight to the bank. Junebug lizard is a good bait actually junebug anything is good there. Hurricane has some nice size bass in there.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

stuckinthetrees said:


> i have a boat, and i was wondering how the heck i can get there?


Which way are you coming from? I don't know street by street but there are signs that will lead you right to it. I can get you on the right road.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

look on google maps. start at baker. and look at the hwy going straight left form there..i believe its hwy4 but dont hold me to that. if you follow it you will see the road on theright and the lake. there are 2 main entrances i believe one for the north and one for the south, just look at the roads to pick which one you wnat to use.


----------



## Carolina 19 (Jan 22, 2012)

stuckinthetrees said:


> i have a boat, and i was wondering how the heck i can get there?


 
Hwy 4 Between Baker and Munson cross rds. follow the signs.


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

ok i know how to get to 4 in jay i think i can figure it out now after looking at google maps might go there soon


----------



## Carolina 19 (Jan 22, 2012)

stuckinthetrees said:


> ok i know how to get to 4 in jay i think i can figure it out now after looking at google maps might go there soon


 
Head East young man......


----------

